# I've finally decided what to haunt as!



## TJM808 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Yes!*

Yes, this looks very good indeed! I think you will be able to pull this off quite well, it doesn't seem hard at all and also it seems like something that wont be a pain to redo each time you apply your makeup and such. I say go for it!


----------

